# BL sales 2013 ?



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

does anyone have any idea where I can find financial numbers for BL, covering 2013 ?


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

I wouldn't expect they have sorted the end of year accounts yet, depending on when their financial year starts and ends.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

piemelke said:


> does anyone have any idea where I can find financial numbers for BL, covering 2013 ?


You can’t. Games Workshop releases its financial results as one entity. It does not publish separate figures for Black Library or Forge World.


----------

